Ask HN: What are you working on this weekend? - JunaidBhai
======
gmemstr
I'm working on my mental health this weekend - I've been putting it off for a
while now, so I'm focusing on writing and staying away from work and
competitive games. Might finally crack open a book, which isn't something I've
been able to do a whole lot recently. Recommendations are welcome :)

~~~
bytematic
[https://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-25th-anniversary-
Merloyd-...](https://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-25th-anniversary-Merloyd-
Lawrence/dp/0738217999/)

------
djstein
I am inches away from completing a library that automatically deploys a new
SaaS platform, with most of the bells and whistles (more to be added each
week). Once it is complete, I will be able to make a new company which I
intend to use for other new SaaS companies. Essentially automating consulting
/ onboarding / services that all start ups need to have

~~~
jamestimmins
This sounds so cool! What stack have are you building it with? Have you been
dogfooding your own project?

~~~
djstein
I'm not sure I can give away the sauce yet for the actual ibrary, but the
stack it creates is multiple React frontends with a Django API only backend
that are all deployed to AWS. The AWS stack consists of RDS, Lambda functions
for backend, S3 for media and React applications. The deployments are
automated at literally every step; from AWS creation, GitHub configs to repo
creation, TravisCI deployments. And yes! It is intended for dogfooding. The
problem came about when I kept having to write very similar infrastructure
over and over for new start ups

~~~
jamestimmins
That sounds super impressive and useful. Do you ever plan to open source the
code? Or keep it your competitive advantage? :)

------
mohitmun
I'm working two projects as of now. Both solves my own problem

1\.
[https://github.com/mohitmun/howienduphere/](https://github.com/mohitmun/howienduphere/)

Problem: When browsing internet, I often come across really great
blog/project/website etc. Its always good go back to origin of where I found
it(let it be HN/reddit thread or some obscure blog). Most of the time I don't
remember original source where did I find it mostly because its either in my
pocket list or lost in dozens of tabs. this chrome extension will keep of all
links i visited and their referrer(full urls not domain).

2\. [https://github.com/mohitmun/punter](https://github.com/mohitmun/punter)

Problem: Being rails developer, I love ORM(debatable). its very useful to
quickly inspect data or run some manipulation. recently I was manipulating
some CSV files, as well as sqlite db. I hate writing raw SQL for simple
queries. so wanted to create a command-line tool where i can run simple
queries (table.count, table.where(id > 3)) and get results. this should also
work with CSV or any other db

~~~
awake
Problem 1 is something I'm super into. One place where I think I would use
this is in parallel to a web annotation system. Two years ago I had to take a
stats course at school and I often found the dry mathematical explanations in
the textbook challenging to comprehend. I would go online and search for
better answers and often find them. For example a math overflow page or
youtube video which makes the problem click in my brain. Now two months go by,
and I forget the same theorem. In the back of my mind, I'll remember reading
that one mathoverflow page or following a series of links, but now those links
are lost in my history.

What I would like to do is annotate the web with data similar to what you are
capturing and create 'context chains' as little sidenotes in the margins of
the web. Then when I come back to the theorem I'm failing to understand I see
a little margin note of the pages I visited when I first read the chapter, and
I can immediately regain the context I found in my original study session.

------
devilsbabe
Continuing the amazing course on
[https://www.nand2tetris.org/](https://www.nand2tetris.org/). I also received
an HP microserver gen8 a few days ago and will be setting up a plex server
with sonarr/radarr/ombi/etc...

------
jhoh
A raspberry pi system to monitor my 3d printer during long prints. I'm writing
the video streaming part myself for fun. Tomorrow I'll design and print the
pi/camera mount.

~~~
symisc_devel
Sounds cool. Wat tech do you use for the streaming part?

------
trykondev
I'm working on the mobile version of Omnicube, which is a really hard puzzle
game set on a talking cube in space.

I released the game a couple of months ago for Windows and Mac. I've had lots
of requests to bring the game to mobile -- the mechanics are a great fit for
touch devices, but it's hard to fit the entire interface onto a smaller
screen. I'm working on some tricks and optimizations to improve the experience
on mobile devices.

You can check out the desktop version of the game on Steam, itch.io, or the
Windows Store. I also keep a development log on TIGSource.

Steam:
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/800860/Omnicube](https://store.steampowered.com/app/800860/Omnicube)

itch.io: [https://trykon.itch.io/omnicube](https://trykon.itch.io/omnicube)

Windows Store: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/omnicube/9njcwkrx4mm...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/omnicube/9njcwkrx4mmh)

TIGSource devlog:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=63388.0](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=63388.0)

------
TaylorAlexander
I’ll be spending some time with friends, but also rebuilding the gearboxes in
my open source 3D printed four wheel drive robot. Specifically I am adding
some metal pins to the gearbox which should alleviate one of the failure modes
discovered in this video:

[https://youtu.be/DXPmqCd0r04](https://youtu.be/DXPmqCd0r04)

~~~
whatsstolat
I like how strangers were asking and were very enthusiastic.

------
Malp
I'm working on an app that matches up new contributors to open source projects
who need various grunt work / simple programming done
([https://issuehaven.com](https://issuehaven.com)). All criticism is welcome
:)

~~~
boldslogan
You can sort by code which is nice. I would like to suggest sort by
“Difficulty” or “effort” as it seems most issues there also have those tags.
Will look into it more. Looks good so far

~~~
Malp
I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, sorry- the issues are crawled based
on a preconfigured list of beginner-friendly tags (see
[https://github.com/MattAlp/IssueHaven/blob/master/config.py#...](https://github.com/MattAlp/IssueHaven/blob/master/config.py#L32)).

They're currently sorted based on repository popularity (in stars), issue age,
and total comments (I'm working on implementing a better ranking system).

How would you propose that I gauge difficulty/effort across board for the
aggregated issues?

~~~
boldslogan
I didn't realize the issues presented are already the 'easier' ones... unless
I am misinterpreting your website again?

For example:

1\.
[https://github.com/coala/coala/issues/5674](https://github.com/coala/coala/issues/5674)

On the right hand side it has the label difficulty low, importance high

2\.
[https://github.com/pyca/cryptography/issues/4377](https://github.com/pyca/cryptography/issues/4377)

has the label good first issue

So labels are not consistent in each of the repositories. And it would be sort
of difficult to display a label on each of the issues on your website. But
maybe you could display and use the labels the repository is using for your
own website (maybe with a toggle). By copying the labels you might not have to
gauge difficulty?

------
gambin
A Bash script for installing ArchLinux automatically. Right now I'm finishing
a "system" for setting up the partitioning scheme (with MBR). You just store
partition data in each row of a matrix (type, size, label, mount point, etc),
with each row representing a partition. It takes row order as partition order
(so row 0 is the first partition, row 1 is the second, and so on). This is the
hardest thing to automate in pre-installation and is not difficult to do. It's
fun because you have to catch errors like defining logical partitions after
primary non-extended ones, partition sizes exceeding disk size and simple
stuff like that, it's relaxing.

------
noir_lord
Nothing, British Chess Championship is in my hometown so I'm having a computer
free week.

~~~
trykondev
If you're participating as a player, good luck! What openings are you playing?

Also...go Mickey Adams!

~~~
noir_lord
Not participating this year as I have to go out of town for a couple of days
(off to see Iron Maiden) and I only started playing at Christmas (last played
back when I was a teenager like 20 years ago).

Will likely enter next year in the under 120 baring some radical progression
between now and then (I'm currently 104 after 9 league games).

------
jamestimmins
I'm working on the beta version of
[https://followalong.co](https://followalong.co), which lets you follow
specific people on HN.

Currently onboarding alpha testers if anyone's interested.

~~~
Chris_DesignGib
Looks interesting, I'm down!

------
Corrado
I'm working on a simple GUI for AWS's KMS[0]. KMS is great but it's very
confusing for new people and it's not easy to organize the keys (and other
information) that you want to store. My thought is that a simple Electron app
would make this more approachable by humans and still make the keys usable by
automated systems on the back-end.

[0][https://aws.amazon.com/kms](https://aws.amazon.com/kms)

------
sne11ius
I'm working on a simple web app to share ideas for side project. I'd love to
"show hackernews" some day, but it's not ready yet.

\- Code is at
[https://github.com/sne11ius/egghead.space](https://github.com/sne11ius/egghead.space)

\- Pre-alpha-ish version runs at
[https://egghead.space](https://egghead.space)

Also: my tan, since the weather in germany is awesome this summer :D

------
simonsarris
Clearing land, removing poison ivy by the road, taking down yet more white
pines and a few small-ish oaks. Generally getting it presentable in the front
and also ready for sheep (eventually).

I bought 4.5 acres in March, so this will take many more weekends to come.

Stripping paint off an antique newel that I bought from an architectural
salvage.

Working on a wood bench I've been carving, but moving forward with that is now
pending a draw knife that I ordered from amazon.

------
MarkMc
I'm working on making Flutter apps run on macOS: [https://feather-
apps.com](https://feather-apps.com)

~~~
thecupisblue
Oh, that's awesome. Can't wait to try it out when I finish my flutter stuff!

------
diegojromero
I'm working in a Django's Queryset port to Ruby on Rails:
[https://github.com/diegojromerolopez/babik](https://github.com/diegojromerolopez/babik)

I really miss Django and its way of making queries and I think it could be a
good add-on for Rails.

------
LambdaComplex
Working on imageboard software that I'm writing for fun. All its responses are
JSON, so it'll be possible to write various frontends for it.

(Although I haven't actually implemented the "image" part of it yet, so I
guess it's just a text board right now)

------
soulchild37
I am working on a utility macOS app which add page numbers / text watermark to
your PDFs file ( [https://pdfpagenumber.com](https://pdfpagenumber.com) ) ,
currently implementing the bulk processing function.

------
pacuna
An app that shows the most demanded technologies for a lot of different IT
careers: [https://skills.technology/software-
developer](https://skills.technology/software-developer)

------
machtesh
A way for people to get anonymous feedback from friends:
[http://www.andbehonest.com/](http://www.andbehonest.com/)

Not sure how to deal with possible abuse or harassment though

~~~
JunaidBhai
Blacklisting certain words for starters.

------
dosy
A tinier, faster "react.js": [https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/brutal.js](https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/brutal.js)

------
sunsetMurk
My tan.

------
poulsbohemian
\- Finishing a large cat tree \- Installing a door \- Building a little free
library \- Setting up additional irrigation in my garden \- Dehydrating fruit
for snacks \- Writing code for fun and profit

~~~
is_true
How is your dehydration setup?

~~~
themmes
Also interested in this; is it a freezing or heating setup?

~~~
poulsbohemian
I had no idea dehydrating fruit would provoke such interest. I've got the
cheapest generic-brand dehydrator I could find - think I paid $40 a few years
ago at the local *mart. Has maybe 8 trays (I bought extra), basic circular,
central air design. It works very well and I've done about ten batches of
apples, bananas, cherries, and apricots this summer. Have three pounds of
cherries to do this week. Hoping to do huckleberries as soon as they are ripe,
and next spring we might try dehydrating morels. It's really nothing special,
but it meets the family snack needs. I've even done jerky and fruit leather in
it, with good success.

Now on the other hand my home cheese making operation is significantly more
complex...

------
manceraio
Trying to add a referral program to an email list builder I already made:
[https://tuemilio.com](https://tuemilio.com)

------
Immortalin
Preparing to ship a comission-free Algo trading Platform

[https://KloudTrader.com/narwhal](https://KloudTrader.com/narwhal)

~~~
scarejunba
Planning on having trial periods? To be straight I only have an idle interest.
Not an active algo Trader

~~~
Immortalin
Currently 3 days trials, but drop me an email :) Email's in profile. Sign up
for our mailing list too: [https://KloudTrader.com](https://KloudTrader.com)

------
wuyishan
I've lfound an old Silicon Graphics Indigo 2 IMPACT (literally) on the
street... If I find an SGI to VGA Adapter, I might explore Irix ....

------
VladimirGolovin
A to-do list app to replace Wunderlist:
[https://matterlist.com](https://matterlist.com)

------
roryisok
Getpoe.com, my distraction free writing app for windows. Rewriting in vuejs
and it's going beautifully

------
mk89
I am finally working again on an idea I have about pre-screening for software
engineering interviews.

~~~
JunaidBhai
That sounds interesting.

------
thecupisblue
A sonarqube replacement with a nice UI, simple setup and easy plugins.

------
whatsstolat
Tidying house and looking after kids, esp. Soccer practice plus a it of
Netflix.

------
newusertoday
creating golang introductory course for experienced c/python programmers.

------
altbdoor
Writing a pretty redundant Spotify playlist manager in reactjs as exercise.

------
drakonka
I'm working on a self modifying simulation experiment written in Go.

------
reedling
I'll be diving into emulator101.com from yesterdays post.

------
RobotCaleb
VR space station game.

------
linkpuff
Im trying to make a torifier for windows.

------
miluge
Pear compote!

------
Chris_DesignGib
I've just started to really kick off my side design project so hoping to
spruce up the website and increase it's overall quality since it's not really
at the level I want yet: [https://designgib.com/](https://designgib.com/)

